# Spellcheck title



## jafa (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi David, 

Would it be possible to include the title in the spell-check? 

I started a thread today with two spelling mistakes... well one was a spelling mistake and the other was keyboard-dyslexia. 

I suffer from both problems  

An idea for your future cooking plan anyway. 

Nick

PS - Maybe also add : D to the spellcheck.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry...It will only check the body of the message for it can only look into one submit filed at a time.


----------

